# Useful Info on old Celanese Factory,Derbyshire.



## johno23 (Apr 9, 2014)

As this factory is likely to become "quite popular"with explorers and demolition is allegedly due to start in June.I thought that this story which was published in the local paper today may be of interest. http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Che...spassers-old/story-20934318-detail/story.html


----------

